# Decline chest press



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

Worth it or not? My chest lets me down so Im wondering if I add this in and hit my chest from this new angle, it might help a little?!


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi Kevo.

I find doing Decline, is great for getting size on the lower part of your chest. also hitting your chest from another angle is spot on, keep it guessing and it will grow. try doing 5x5 as heavy as you can go. that works for me.


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

Cheers mate, yeah I am thinking of trying 5x5 TBH just to mix things up a little!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I think declines are crap. I'd hit dips far better for that. Also if your talking about hitting it in anoter way try pull overs


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

Well on this i must say i think Dec. BB is pretty crap, Dec. DB however, i do actually like


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

Magic Torch said:


> I think declines are crap. I'd hit dips far better for that. Also if your talking about hitting it in anoter way try pull overs


Cheers Magic, dips are another I havent tried TBH. I seem to be able to build the outer pec muscle well, but the inner and lower I find are lagging!



crazycacti said:


> Well on this i must say i think Dec. BB is pretty crap, Dec. DB however, i do actually like


Yeah, I try to use DB's where I can but if they are being hogged I just get on the bar bell!


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

id much rather dip too - feels far better IMO


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

FFS Kevo get with the program! You dont do dips? No wonder your chest is lagging behind dude, get on 'em right away, weighted too stop being a pussy


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

Magic Torch said:


> FFS Kevo get with the program! You dont do dips? No wonder your chest is lagging behind dude, get on 'em right away, weighted too stop being a pussy


ha ha, fair one mate!! :tongue:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

lol, seriously tho, I used to Incline, Decline, Press, Cross over, fly etc etc and my chest was still sh1t. I changed to full body workouts (Westside style) and now I only do Flat(alt with Inc) and weighted dips and my chest is 10x better. I also do a pull over on another day, but I only do 8 sets a week on chest. If your used to volume training a little intensity work can help spark some life back in dude.


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

Magic Torch said:


> lol, seriously tho, I used to Incline, Decline, Press, Cross over, fly etc etc and my chest was still sh1t. I changed to full body workouts (Westside style) and now I only do Flat(alt with Inc) and weighted dips and my chest is 10x better. I also do a pull over on another day, but I only do 8 sets a week on chest. If your used to volume training a little intensity work can help spark some life back in dude.


Thanks mate, I will cetainly get on it. My reps/sets are 12/10/8/6 (reps) with the weight increasing on each, to failure on the last two, for say 3 sets for chest so Im thinking it may be a little high volume wise too, so I may try the 5x5.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Try it dude it is a good strength/size builder 5x5.


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

Magic Torch said:


> Try it dude it is a good strength/size builder 5x5.


will do mate, you do it for everything except arms?! How many sets do you do at 5x5 for say chest and back 3?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Read my training log dude


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

Magic Torch said:


> Read my training log dude


Will do mate, wheres it at?! :confused1:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

I must say I like the 5x5 training. Noticed a difference over the last month and a half and was the change my body needed. Found it very exhausting though in the beginning.


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

I did 5x5 for about 8 weeks, and noticed huge gains in strength, i was squatting twice a week and was loving it, i couldnt wait to get back in the gym. only thing i found with doing that, i needed the rest days more and more. i only did 3 sessions a week and rested on the Tues and Thurs with Sat and Sunday, i found that i recovered much better and was always fresh to hit the gym.

5x5 works for me.


----------

